# Atmos setup tips (NEWBIE)



## Beanzy (Jan 4, 2021)

I have my 5.1 speakers set perfectly as I've had 5.1 most my life my main problem and headache is with my 2 atmos speakers and where to place them as I have a sweep corner sofa that I have curving around my TV so everyone gets the best of both worlds I have 2 positions in which I think the speakers would be best but need and more advanced option on placement as only want to cut holes once in my ceiling I have uploaded a ruff sketch for you all to take a look at thank you in advance for any help


----------



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

Look in you AVR manual and most (all?) manuals have a section that specifies where speakers should be placed (the proper angles and alignments) in realtion to a central listening position for various channel setups. Of course most HT rooms have more than one seat so use the central most seating position as a reference point to determine where the speakers should be oriented.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

If the dead center of the couch is your seated position and you are the only one watching then "position 2" is best by Dolby spec. However, if you are looking to give the best experience for 4-5 viewers, I would treat the entire couch as the MLP. Therefore "position 1" is accurate. If your front and surround speakers aren't too high up I think you'll be just fine with Position 1. Good luck.


----------



## Beanzy (Jan 4, 2021)

fokakis1 said:


> If the dead center of the couch is your seated position and you are the only one watching then "position 2" is best by Dolby spec. However, if you are looking to give the best experience for 4-5 viewers, I would treat the entire couch as the MLP. Therefore "position 1" is accurate. If your front and surround speakers aren't too high up I think you'll be just fine with Position 1. Good luck.


Thank very much for the help but my partner decided to move the couch the day after I posted this with made 3 of the seats parallel to the TV so it made my life easier to place them. All installed and sounds great


----------

